# Any mover recommendations?



## Mawdi42 (Jan 23, 2018)

We have finally found our dream home in Italy. We were convinced it would be Le Marche, until we stumbled upon an amazing little place in Abruzzo. We are now just giving notice at work and planning the move.

Does anyone have any advise or recommendations on movers from uk to Italy?

We’d need about 30m3 (7.5 tonne van)

Thanks in advance 

Steve


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey, Abruzzo is not so little! Okay you have the rest right and a big welcome to a stunning place. So, I've recommended this guy to so many people and no complaints whatsoever. However, someone did complain on the local forum about the service, so I'm now not so sure. It did look like the guy using him had not got his requirements right, so fingers cross things have not gone downhill. Try an email to Duncan here and let us know how you get on. Have no idea of capacity.
Details:-
Duncan 
email: [email protected]

tel: 3334711118 (Italy) 07925 346046 (UK)


----------

